# Differences In Top Whorl Spindles and Bottom Whirl Spindle?



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Romy has given me the spinning bug again. I had a top whorl spindle, so I know what that feels like. My question is what are the differences the differences between the two? How does the bottom whorl feel in your hands and what is easier for a beginner? TYIA!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Personally I prefer the top whorl and when I teach I teach top whorl. I first began or tried to begin on a bottom whorl but I never could get it to stop wobbling. Once I tried top whorl it was so much better for me. Many spindles can do both, just flip them around.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

In theory bottom whorl spindles are supposed to be more stable, but I, too, like top whorls. It may have something to do with how I get them turning.

If you can figure out the thigh roll start, you are off to the races for productivity and speed ... I use a finger twirl, I'm always impressed when I can see someone do the thigh roll, it just goes so fast!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks to you both! It sounds like I didn't give spinning enough of a chance.


----------

